# cambiar resistencia virtual por real en Multisim 10 y manual



## lugu (Jun 5, 2007)

Estimados amigos:
Quisiera saber como cambiar resistencia virtual u otro componente virtual por uno real ya que al querer pasar el circuito ya armado y funcionando a Ultiboard, me dice que hay varios componentes virtuales que no los pasará.
Además quisiera saber si hay algún manual o tutorial en español
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola luqu lo que requieres es muy facil, haz doble click en el componente virtual y aparecera el cuadro de propiedades escoge reemplace y cambias el componente. hay componentes que no tienen un reemplazo real pero estos componentes solo se utilizan para simulaciones especiales


----------

